# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Qualcomm Module V1.8 (21th January 2018) Exclusice

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm Module V1.8 (21th January 2018)          *  *     * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *:What News Inside :
Added* *# MSM8974* *# MSM8936* *# MSM8976* *# MSM8937* *# MSM8909* *# MSM8929* *# MSM8992* *# MSM8610* *# MSM8916* *# MSM8917* *# MSM8940* *# MSM8952* *# MSM8953* *# MSM8994* *# MSM8996* *# MSM8x10* *# MSM8x26* *# MSM8998* *# MSM8226*** *
 [+] Fast Factory Reset in Edl Mode * *[+] Added one Click Read Pattern Lock in Edl Mode   [+] No Need Root / No Need Usb Debug * *[+] Added Read Codes for Qualcomm Phones* *[+] Added Read Extended Info While Edl Operations* *[+] Improved Manual Flasher [+] Improved Generic Qc Imei Repair* *[+] Fixed Connection Bugs*** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Qualcomm Module Features * *
Auto Detect Chipset
Auto/Manual Select Loader* * Auto Detection for Following Chips* *#* *MSM8974* *# MSM8936* *# MSM8976* *# MSM8937* *# MSM8909* *# MSM8929* *# MSM8992* *# MSM8610* *# MSM8916* *# MSM8917* *# MSM8940* *# MSM8952* *# MSM8953* *# MSM8994* *# MSM8996* *# MSM8x10* *# MSM8x26* *# MSM8998* *# MSM8226* * Read Pattern Lock For Qualcomm Devices - Supports Read Patte**rn in Edl Mode* *
Write RawFirmware - Edl Mode* *(2 Methods)
 - Fastboot Mode* * List Partitions* *# Read F**irmware* *# Manually Dump Any Partition* *# Manually Dump Full Firmware* *# Auto Make Raw xm**l   Format* *# List / Wipe Any Single P**artition* *# Wipe Full Rom* *# Manual Format* *
Factory Reset* *# Remove Acco**unt Lock
 - Universal Qualcomm Method
 - Xiaomi Method* * Custom Flasher - Flash Any Custom Image without Fu**ll Flash
 - Flash Any Partition without Full Flash* * Read Information -* *Normal Mode
 - Fastboot Mode
 - Diag Mode
 - Download/Edl Mode * *
Network Unlock* *# Rea**d Codes* *# Direct Unlock
 - Old Security Method
 - New Security Method 
 - Support Most Models* * Efs Tool* *#* *Read Efs* *# Write Efs* *# Reset Efs* * Qcn Tool* *# Rea**d Qcn* *# Write Qcn* *# Factory Format* * Misc* *# Enabl**e Diag * *# Remove Account Locks
 - Normal Mode
 - Fastboot Mode
 - Edl Mode
 - Diag Mode* * Factory Reset - Norm**al Mode
 - Fastboot Mode* *# Bootloader Lock* *# Bootloader Unlock* *# Beta Imei Repair in Edl Mode* *# Script Generation* *# Reboot edl Mode* * Repair* *# Write Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supp**orted)* *# Write Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Imei Repair for Oppo Qualcomm Devices* *# Imei Repair for OnePLus Qualcomm Devices* * - 5 Differe**nt Methods 
 - Nv Method
 - Efs Method
 - New Security Method
 - Oppo Method 
 - OnePlus Method* *
Demo Unlock Tool* *# Vivo** V5 Plus* *# Vivo V7 Plus* *# Vivo Y21L* *# Vivo Y53* *# Vivo Y55* *# Vivo Y55L* *# Vivo Y55S* *# Vivo Y66 * *# Generic* *
Demo Unlock * * 2 Different Methods* *  * *More Features will be added in coming versions..........*        **  ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *  *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_      # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     THIS IS RIGHT TIME TO BUY "SOON BIG BLAST"     _

----------


## mohamed73

_f you Forget your 
User Name & password 
Recover Your Self 1 Click   Run Recovery Tool As Admin        Get Ur Details In One Click         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

